# Covered Wood Rack



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 6, 2012)

I wanted to clean up my yard a little - and w/3 small kids the emphasis is on 'little'.
Off I went to get some 4x4 pt and 2x6x10's and some 5x4. Mixed in with some 3/4" plywood and non pt 2x6's my buddy gave me last year and I threw together this make shift wood racking area.
I sunk the posts about 24 inches into the ground with the above height approx 6' - with just gravel fill for the holes.
I originally got excited about using all my wood pallets as a base, sides and roof - until my wife uttered those all too familiar words "Sanford & Sons". So I spent nearly $200 on wood (how did wood get so expensive?) and got my trusty nailer out and got busy.
The plywood roof isn't fastened yet and I don't know what I will do for weather protection yet - either roll asphalt or asphalt shingles or wood shingles.
It's close to the neighbors fence - I hope I dont get in trouble with zoning setback rules which are 5 feet for structures under 120sq/feet - but figure this is an open structure for stacking wood. I dont think my neighbor will care.
I could of made it taller but wanted to follow the fence angle as much as possible to be less obvious from the neighbors view.
I'm not done yet of course - still need to put some more 5x4 up on the sides and throw some angle cuts somewhere for stringer support.
Anyways - this what I did for the past two days in 90 plus heat and high humidity - then off to work my 11 hour night shift - heck I did good I slept two hours before heading in.
The one good thing about the location I selected (I have a small yard) is that my wood stove is on that side of the house - so I can throw the wood in threw the side window without too much fuss.
The overall dimension is 20 feet long - with the posts set 34" in width - and a full 48" roof in width.
Sorry for the rant...but I can't wait to get stack'n!


----------



## jwoair23 (Aug 6, 2012)

That looks really great! I am envious for sure, that will do a fantastic job keeping your wood stacked neatly and top covered. Good job!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 6, 2012)

jwoair23 said:


> That looks really great! I am envious for sure, that will do a fantastic job keeping your wood stacked neatly and top covered. Good job!



X2.... Nice..


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 6, 2012)

It'll be a thing of beauty when filled up.  You can always plant a climbing vine on the end and train it up the posts and across the front to help soften the look for the wife. 

I completely understand small yards and close neighbors.  I have good neighbors on both sides, one has a woodstove and his stacks are over the property line a little, but I am fine with it.  The other has a firepit, which I offer some splits to him every once in a while.  Neighbor across the street has a firepit and we get along fine.  Now I think of it, if everyone just burned wood, we'd all get along.


----------



## firebroad (Aug 6, 2012)

That looks fantastic.  Wish I had the skill to make one.


----------



## Realstone (Aug 6, 2012)

It looks good & I also like the access.  That wood buggy I see looks like a handy unit. 
Not to rain on your parade (pun intended) but...  I see you have a 5/8 or 3/4 PT ply roof.  I used the same stuff on a sunroom with a flat roof I recently built for my wife.  I didn't waterproof correctly, there were leaks, and I noticed when I stripped off the first covering I put on that the plywood was soaked and was beginning to swell.  I guess what I am saying is that the roof should be covered well or it may fail prematurely.  A bit of slope, preferably to the back would go a long way.  Just trying to help.


----------



## Gark (Aug 6, 2012)

Very neat. The only 'downside' to that layout is that I'd probably spend too much time sittin' on the deck just watching the wood dry. Just kidding.. that's a nice setup.


----------



## certified106 (Aug 6, 2012)

Very Nice! once you realize how much you like having the wood covered like that you will have them all the way around your property!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 6, 2012)

It looks good, the only question I have is why didn't you slope the roof?


----------



## fox9988 (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice shed.
 The roof appears to be sloped to the left, while facing the shed/fence.? If you shingle, of course you need to start from the low (left?) end. I would consider a metal roof, especially for a low pitched/flat roof.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Aug 6, 2012)

fox9988 said:


> Nice shed.
> The roof appears to be sloped to the left, while facing the shed/fence.? If you shingle, of course you need to start from the low (left?) end. I would consider a metal roof, especially for a low pitched/flat roof.


 I got ya, that is a different approach, normally you see it level then sloped to the back.  This way you are going with the lay of the land.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bogydave (Aug 6, 2012)

I think you went from a wood rack to a wood shed. 
Very similar to mine, "a roof over wood", maybe we should call them a "wood-port" 

Nice job.  No more tarps or temporary top covers.  
For the roof, will you put on  roofing or paint it ?


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 6, 2012)

that looks great.
every year I hate my tarps more and more.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 6, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> I wanted to clean up my yard a little - and w/3 small kids the emphasis is on 'little'.
> Off I went to get some 4x4 pt and 2x6x10's and some 5x4. Mixed in with some 3/4" plywood and non pt 2x6's my buddy gave me last year and I threw together this make shift wood racking area.
> I sunk the posts about 24 inches into the ground with the above height approx 6' - with just gravel fill for the holes.
> I originally got excited about using all my wood pallets as a base, sides and roof - until *my wife uttered those all too familiar words "Sanford & Sons"*. So I spent nearly $200 on wood (how did wood get so expensive?) and got my trusty nailer out and got busy.
> ...


 

Please don't think I am putting you or anyone else down but I agree with your wife. If it were me, I'd first get rid of all the pallets. They truly can be an eyesore, unless one follows Pallet Pete and his pallet building schemes. You could simply lay down a couple landscape timbers, some 8' logs (or whatever length) of about 3-5" diameter to stack the wood on. You'll get as good or better air circulation and not have the unsightly mess with the pallets. Don't forget, you do cover them as you stack wood on them but then in the winter, you suddenly once again uncover them.

All in all, congratulations on building the wood shed.


----------



## nate379 (Aug 6, 2012)

Same. I gave up on covering wood last year after even weighted and tied down sheets of 7/16" OSB got ripped off in the winds we get here.



Blue Vomit said:


> that looks great.
> every year I hate my tarps more and more.


----------



## fishingpol (Aug 6, 2012)

There is a fish pond guy up this way that sells EPDM rubber roofing pieces for ponds.  I wonder of you laid a continuous strip down and attached it underneath the sheathing would it save you time and materials?


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks nice.  Like others have said...you need a bit more protection on the roof. 
"So I spent nearly $200 on wood (how did wood get so expensive?)"  I too started plans for a wood shed and then found out how high wood had gotten.
With limited time and high cost of wood...I cheated and just had them come and put up a metal carport for my wood shed.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice wood-port!  I would follow the advise already given here and use a metal roof for your covering.  That stuff is relatively inexpensive, and more-or-less permanent when you use the proper screws.  If metal roofing is not an option, go around town and see if there are any rubber roof installers in your area.  They would probably GIVE you enough scraps to cover that roof.  And you could buy some vulcanizing fluid to glue it together.  Either way you slice it, you got a nice wood port there!  We fully expect pics as you commence to filling it with wood!


----------



## Fire Breathing Dragon (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice top cover for your firewood; we considered building something very similar and hopefully someday we might.  It should be very functional at keeping your wood nice and dry and your neighbors fence protects the back.  Keep us posted on what type of roofing material you decide on and of course show us some pics as she fills up.  Very nice!


----------



## Realstone (Aug 6, 2012)

fishingpol said:


> There is a fish pond guy up this way that sells EPDM rubber roofing pieces for ponds. I wonder of you laid a continuous strip down and attached it underneath the sheathing would it save you time and materials?


I had sort of the same thought.  I pile my wood on skids.  I might try a skid on top of the pile with a HD tarp draped over the top and sides.


----------



## Fire Breathing Dragon (Aug 6, 2012)

Realstone said:


> I had sort of the same thought. I pile my wood on skids. I might try a skid on top of the pile with a HD tarp draped over the top and sides.


 
That does sound like a good idea, the other idea I had was to lay a few pieces of metal roofing directly on the stacks and use a tie down strap or rope to hold em down?  This idea was only on paper so far...


----------



## osagebow (Aug 6, 2012)

Very nice! Looks sturdy. Maybe try craigslist for shingles? lot of extra bundles out there.
A note of caution about the "ladder" on the one end  - you may soon see one of your kids go right up it! 
I have a similar sized grapevine trellis. My first boy was up on top of  it by age 6. It wasn't too big a deal for us, we actually encourage him to climb, but might freak some parents out.   
My other boy won't climb anything without help, so ya never know. 
congrats, and have fun filling it up!


----------



## onetracker (Aug 6, 2012)

nice woodrack. probably hold...what do you figure ....2 cords or so?


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 7, 2012)

bogydave said:


> I think you went from a wood rack to a wood shed.
> Very similar to mine, "a roof over wood", maybe we should call them a "wood-port"
> 
> Nice job. No more tarps or temporary top covers.
> For the roof, will you put on roofing or paint it ?


 
I honestly was confused as to what to call these structures.  I think 'wood-port' is the best I've heard.  It's not a shed although it does shed water.

Hope to hold about 2.5 cords figuring the extra height will add to the volume of stacking.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 7, 2012)

+1.... about half around me burn wood and other half use propane or heat pumps.   The latter half still burns wood in their fire pits.




fishingpol said:


> It'll be a thing of beauty when filled up. You can always plant a climbing vine on the end and train it up the posts and across the front to help soften the look for the wife.
> 
> I completely understand small yards and close neighbors. I have good neighbors on both sides, one has a woodstove and his stacks are over the property line a little, but I am fine with it. The other has a firepit, which I offer some splits to him every once in a while. Neighbor across the street has a firepit and we get along fine. Now I think of it, if everyone just burned wood, we'd all get along.


----------



## Treacherous (Aug 7, 2012)

Looks good.  One of my projects for next year is to build another woodshed.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2012)

Treacherous said:


> Looks good.  One of my projects for next year is to build another woodshed.



Me too... I just started to top cover.. Did the same last year.


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 8, 2012)

@DexterDay - stacks look good w/the cover

Got going stacking...


----------



## Realstone (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah baby!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 8, 2012)

Much better...they just look wrong empty...


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Aug 29, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> Much better...they just look wrong empty...


 
Used roll roofing to finsih the roof only because I had a spare roll.
Total cost nearly $400 (don't ask me how I don't know).
Finished stacking a recent scrounge of maple, black locust etc.
This is my year 3 supply.  I have over 2 cords of 1yr seasoned splits in the basement.
How do I prevent myself from pulling some of the black locust I split for this winter ?  I want to see how it burns.   I see this as a problem already.


----------



## TimJ (Aug 29, 2012)

Turned out pretty nice for you


----------



## weatherguy (Aug 29, 2012)

I made similar racks JJ, I just havent figured out what to do for a roof yet.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 30, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> Used roll roofing to finsih the roof only because I had a spare roll.
> Total cost nearly $400 (don't ask me how I don't know).
> Finished stacking a recent scrounge of maple, black locust etc.
> This is my year 3 supply. I have over 2 cords of 1yr seasoned splits in the basement.
> How do I prevent myself from pulling some of the black locust I split for this winter ? I want to see how it burns. I see this as a problem already.


 Now were talking....nice.  Where are you going to put the next one?...


----------

